# Nepenthaceae Genus Nepenthes



## Bigboy (Jun 22, 2011)

_N. maxima_


----------



## pavel (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice Nep!  Too bad they get so big.  Hard to do in an apt.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 23, 2011)

This outgrew my lowland terrarium...and now it's in a room with a dehumidifier. 










We'll see how it does in the coming weeks.


----------



## Exo (Jun 24, 2011)

N.ovata


----------



## maurus (Jun 24, 2011)

Mirabilis Globasa?

I ONLY like ampullaria and ventricosa...


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

maurus said:


> Mirabilis Globasa?
> 
> I ONLY like ampullaria and ventricosa...


_N. mirabilis x N. bicalcarata_

_N. ampullaria_ and _ventricosa_ are high up on my list, but I love all _Nepenthes_. My least favorite is _N. mirabilis_.


----------



## pavel (Jun 24, 2011)

N. bicalcarata is awesome.  If I had the space, that is the one I'd most like to have.


----------



## maurus (Jun 24, 2011)

Gotta love the teeth.


----------



## synoviaus (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow!! That's a great plant! Very beautiful and unusual. Reminds me of the pods in Invasion of the Body Snatcher, but cooler!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 29, 2011)

pavel said:


> N. bicalcarata is awesome.  If I had the space, that is the one I'd most like to have.


Space isn't as big of an issue as you're making it out to be. There's plenty of _Nepenthes_ that stay fairly small. And you can trim them back if they get too big for your liking. And many species grow extremely slowly, so it's not like they'll be monsters by the end of the month...or year(s). 

The following were grown in household conditions:
Drooling _N. ventrata_ upper






Young _N. ventricosa x sibuyanensis_






A freshly opened _N. (ventricosa x tiveyi) x truncata_


----------



## Exo (Jun 30, 2011)

Seedgrown N.hamata


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 30, 2011)

That is awesome! :clap:


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hamata has such fun looking pitchers.  Have you managed to get your hands on a villosa?


----------



## Exo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bigboy said:


> Hamata has such fun looking pitchers.  Have you managed to get your hands on a villosa?


No...there is a bit of a villosa shortage at the moment, and most private collevtors are unwilling to sell/trade theirs...so far it has illuded me...


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Exo (Aug 25, 2011)

N.diatas


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 27, 2011)

Exo said:


> Seedgrown N.hamata



How much do these usually cost around and care for?
They look amazing :O


----------



## Exo (Aug 28, 2011)

N.hamata?....they generally cost anywahere between 50-125 bucks, depends on the kind..seedgrown plants cost more than cloned plants. As far as care goes, they like high humidity with day temps between 70-80F with night temps between 50-65F They also need decent lighting.


----------



## kjm (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow those are some great looking plants


----------

